# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  WABBA Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1987 (6-7 Ιουνίου)

## rorocoleman

ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ  WABBA 1987

----------


## Polyneikos

Ελειπε το 1ο μέρος του αφιερώματος αυτού του αγώνα

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Το παραπάνω αφιέρωμα σ' αυτόν τον μεγάλο αγώνα είχε δημοσιευτεί σε δύο τεύχη του περιοδικού BODYBUILDING των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ. Πρόκειται για τα τεύχη *Νο 32* και *Νο 33* που ανέβηκαν πρόσφατα στο blog.athlitis.gr

----------

